# Survey



## frankm007 (Jan 29, 2001)

Fill this out...

Age:
Height:
Weight:
BF% (if knowned):
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:
Example of a meal (breakfast):

thanx guys!


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 29, 2001)

Age: 28
Height: 5'9
Weight: 234#
BF% (if knowned): 14-18% (per calipers at gym)
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed: 1300 (I think)
Example of a meal (breakfast): 
2 eggs scrambled with cheese...whole wheat toast...OJ or water...bacon or sausage.


[This message has been edited by Bench_It (edited 01-29-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Jan 29, 2001)

Age: 28
Height: 5'6
Weight: 185
BF% (if knowned): ?? Don't know.
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:  1500
Example of a meal (breakfast): 5 egg whites, 1 sausage patty (small), diet coke


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 29, 2001)

Fill this out...
Age:30
Height:5'10"
Weight:189LB
BF% (if knowned):17%
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:3000 TO 3500
Example of a meal (breakfast)atmeal, bagle, protein shake. Or omlet, protein shake

thanx guys! Your welcome, where's my money?


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 29, 2001)

Fill this out...
Age:16
Height:5'7"
Weight:155LB
BF% (if knowned):12%
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:3000 TO 3500
Example of a meal (breakfast):Cheerios, 2 Pieces of toast, 2 eggs, milk


----------



## crowman (Jan 29, 2001)

Age:18
Height:6'5"
Weight:245
BF% (if knowned):11
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:don't know
Example of a meal (breakfast):3 eggs, 1 cup of oatmeal (1 cup uncooked), some fruit.


----------



## Mef (Jan 29, 2001)

age: 18
height: 5'11"
weight:202
bf: 10
calories: 3500 - 4000
breakfast: 2 cartons egg whites, one whole egg, one cup oatmeal uncooked


----------



## Denny (Jan 29, 2001)

Age:36
Height: 6'
weight:195lbs
BF%: don't know/don't care
Approx daily cals: 2000-2500
Breakfast: 6 eggs white w/ 1 yolk, cup of oatmeal, multi vitamen, quart of water, coffee


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 29, 2001)

Age: 19
Height: 5' 9"
Weight:145
BF% (if knowned):n/a
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:1500-3000
Example of a meal (breakfast): Maybe 5 bowls of cereal and OJ.  Or some bagels and a bannana.  Perhaps some eggs and OJ.  It varies everyday.  I have no system.  Variety is the spice of life!!


----------



## exburner79 (Jan 30, 2001)

Age: 21
Height: 6' 1"
Weight:215
BF% (if knowned):n/a

breakfast: 6 eggs, one yolk,1/2lb of some kind of venicen, water, depends on the day a large can of tuna, its not the best when its straight out of the can,but oh well


----------



## Hattrick (Jan 30, 2001)

Age:27
Height:5'10"
Weight:185-190
BF% (if known):approx 15%
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed:approx 2500-3000
Example of a meal (breakfast):2 egg whites, whole wheat with nat. pb. apple and banana.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2001)

Age: 31

Height: 5'7" (barely!)

Weight: 188lbs (on a bulk cycle!)

BF% (if known): not sure? but, not too high.

Approx. Daily Calories Consumed: 3,000

Example of a meal (breakfast): cereal & protein drink! (I know, pretty boring meal!)



------------------
train hard!


----------



## seyone (Jan 30, 2001)

Age:23
Height:6'
Weight:200
BF% (if knowned):dunno, but my abs show
Approx. Daily Calories Consumed: about 3500
Example of a meal (breakfast):6 egg whites, 4 whole eggs, whole wheat toast, glass of milk.


----------



## steve2 (Jan 30, 2001)

AGE:46
HEIGHT:5'9"
WEIGHT:207
BF%:UNKNOWN
APPROX DAILY CALORIES:2500
BREAKFAST:2 CUPS OATMEAL,PROTEIN DRINK


----------



## Steveo (Feb 1, 2001)

Age: 24
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 175
BF%: 17 (According to my tanita scales)
Approx Daily Calories Consumed:2500
Example of a meal (breakfast): Tropicana     StartUp (Porridge)

[This message has been edited by Steveo (edited 02-01-2001).]


----------

